# what is the most interesting thing about yourself?



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have a unique hobby or quirk? I write skits, play Palladium, role play during Renaissance fests, eat 10 olives every day, LOVE canoeing and kayaking, play violin...what about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy that's a tough one, I guess my sense of humor and my music collection might count as interesting but not much else lol.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I was interesting in some way, whenever I think about what I have to offer or anything that makes me stand out my mind goes blank.


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

I love to cook and anything to do with fashion.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Murphy's law applies to all aspects of vincymon.


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

My sense of humour


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

...erm...I'm really quite creative..I write, draw, paint, act, play guitar...
I think I'm quite witty...but I don't know if anybody else thinks so lol
...when laying on my stomach I can touch my toes to the back of my head lololol......
I'm nerdtacular....
....um....I'd like to think that there is more...but i can't think of anything at the moment lol


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I can fix anything mechanical and nothing emotional or social.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I do triathlons. I have done 6 so far and love them!
I also like lots of alternative rock bands most people have never heard of before (even though I do listen to the regular rock a lot too). 
I can bend my left thumb all the way back to my wrist.
I write in my journal a lot. Anything shorter than 5 pages is a "quick entry" for me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been to seven Latin conventions.
I know four languages.
My favorite place in the world is an art museum.
My sentence structure and vocabulary are a bit archaic because of learning Latin at a relatively young age.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

My sense of humor;people always say how funny I am,you would think it would make finding friends easier but,it hasn't.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I once attended a party "hosted" by a fairly serious Mexican dominated "organization" and they were impressed by my 40oz chugging skills. :stu They turned out to be really nice, fun, family oriented guys. I wouldn't want to be on their bad side though. But then again I wouldn't want to be on the bad side of most of our country's soldiers or police officers either, and most of the soldiers and police officers that I've met aren't nearly as laid back.

I don't know if this counts as interesting or scary to you all. I guess that's why I thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

sense of humor, i love drawing & know my music


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

My taste in music.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I once attended a party "hosted" by a fairly serious Mexican dominated "organization" and they were impressed by my 40oz chugging skills. :stu They turned out to be really nice, fun, family oriented guys. I wouldn't want to be on their bad side though. But then again I wouldn't want to be on the bad side of most of our country's soldiers or police officers either, and most of the soldiers and police officers that I've met aren't nearly as laid back.
> 
> I don't know if this counts as interesting or scary to you all. I guess that's why I thought you might find it interesting.


Compelling. Makes me feel dull.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Humour? That had better count. I'm pretty bland.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> Compelling. Makes me feel dull.


Sorry.  Many many many times I've wished my life had been more "dull" though. I don't talk about the stuff that gave me nightmares much.


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I love fashion design, and love writing poetry.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

A lot of people are saying sense of humour. Including me. Maybe theres a link between sense of humour and SA?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting facts....I hold my knife upside down?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've always aspired to be an actor, but SA has always gotten in the way. :'[


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to be a magician's assistant


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

When there's a full moon i turn into a werewolf. Quite boring really.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

gaz said:


> When there's a full moon i turn into a werewolf. Quite boring really.


Darn, really!? And this whole time I thought I was the only one! Well, geesh, this only make me HALF as interesting now... thanks


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

ntl said:


> A lot of people are saying sense of humour. Including me. Maybe theres a link between sense of humour and SA?


Well many comedians have suffered from depression although I've never heard a connection with humor and social anxiety.

People have always praised me for being a great writer. If anyone here wants to read an essay I recently wrote they can find it in the Arts section of this site. The essay is called "Walking the Great Wall of Life". I would love to hear your personal insights and criticism positive or negative. 
Here's a link
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/walking-the-great-wall-of-life-71565/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I study obscure seven-letter words for Scrabble purposes. I really should be putting more effort into learning all the four-letter words (I already know all the twos and threes), but learning sevens is just a lot more fun.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I have an extremely accurate internal clock (most of the time, I do lose track often).
even after a while of not looking at a clock, I can usually get within a few minutes of the current time (usually a minute or two off). I also wake up around 7am no matter what time I go to sleep (even adjusts for daylight saving time, though those 2 weeks are rough). I can also force myself to wake up earlier, if I go to sleep early enough, without needing an alarm clock (though I don't trust it, so I have an alarm clock).


----------



## Thunders Muse (Sep 9, 2009)

I can sing, have a very creative mind and can write well (I've written plays, skits etc). I can remember large amounts of information at a time (I once learnt a whole play in 1 week for school. I also learnt 25 songs in 1 month for a band I was singing in). I am incredibly accurate with first impressions of people and seem to be able to see 'their problems' and where they stem from... I can hear what people are _not _saying. I can put a full face of makeup on with out a mirror


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an extra arm, on my knee.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

My psychologist (and many before) are not able to pinpoint my main disorder - I have some characteristics that are the exact opposite of what you'd expect from SA. He says I'm an 'interesting' patient (don't quite know how to interpret that though...). Some people have praised me for being in touch with my feelings, while others have said I'm emotionally-blocked. Thats about it I guess.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I was raised by wolves. Several different types, of the metaphoric variety. None of them were able to convince me I'm a wolf though.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

I love that I am a "Jack of All Trades" sort of person. I am very good at basketball and other sports, I attend a prestigious school and love to study. I can usually get A's just by studying one night for an exam when others study everyday. I can do anything if I set my mind on it, I bet anyone could really. I think it's called self-efficacy. My self-efficacy is off the charts, my self-esteem on the other hand can get a boost


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I read the bible and I am a christian and I love to listen to worship songs


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## Jazzi (Sep 11, 2009)

locsaf said:


> I don't care to say what I think is good about myself but I want to give an experience that I thought was interesting. Probably not too uncommon but still.


You should say something good about yourself anyways, x.

For a general interesting things about myself well,

Relating to what Locsaf said, I told my friends when I was about five or six-years-old that I could make the wind blow. We stood infront of a big willow tree that was in the middle of our playground and said, "WIIIIIIND" several times (just like on The Thief of Baghdad, if anyone knows that film) but nothing happened. However, when we were walking away we heard a big thump. We turned around and a massive branch had fallen off the tree. My friends envied my magic powers and my kindness to share them, HA HA.

Umm, also.. I got hit by a firework and have a false tooth.

Not uncommon at all either, but you know. I haven't lived long enough to have anything interesting to say other than that. Ha ha


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Uninteresting people are far too underrated these days. :/

Things that I think _might _be interesting about me:
- It is almost impossible for me to hide the fact that I'm attracted to someone. This has lead to some really embarrassing situations .
- I often take issue with conventional wisdom.
- I give others the impression that I am full of contradictions. I enjoy confusing people by being honest and yet giving the wrong impression. It's a good way to determine if someone lacks an imagination. Sure, it's a little manipulative... but not really in an evil kind of way... I hope.


----------



## Thomas Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

-i love thinking outside the box
-i'm a beatles junky
-i love video games, movies, books, and music
-pop culture enthusiast
-never get tired of staring at nature


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> My favorite place in the world is an art museum.


*nods in agreement*

Probably my general ability to be open-minded about everything and anything. I love trying new things... I'm very hard to classify because I have such an eclectic taste. I see beauty in the plain, in everyday life, in everyone. I am very self-analytical.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Umm, I guess the fact I don't hold grudges, everyone has my respect unless they lose it (they don't need to gain it in the first place) which I find allows me to be more positive when meeting new people. I Don't talk abut myself and always ask about how others are and I genuinely care about how people are feeling and try to help if necessary. I am also a very hard worker which seems to rub off and give me great opportunities (such as the one I have now).

Otherwise i dunno, guess others would need to tell me, what I said above could be complete bull****.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm... Some facts...

-I have absolutely no SA at all whenever I get pumped while doing something competitive.

-I was the class clown and perhaps biggest center of attention in my elementary school. Now, however, SA has completely reversed the situation.

-My body would sometimes fall asleep during class in school while my mind was still awake. I could hear everything the teacher said while being comfortably asleep. It usually didn't last too long, however.

-I fell unconscious once by putting too much pressure on my brain due to masochistically studying an astrophysics textbook.

-Whenever I eat rice, bits and crumbs of it somehow always manage appear in my hair and on the back of my shirt.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

-As a child I almost drowned twice in a public pool.

-I lived on the island of Crete for two years.

-When I was at my poorest-a transexual I knew, who turned tricks, pulled $5 out from between his breasts for me to get a hamburger and said, "Honey, I earned this the hard way." 

-I made it through law school with SA. (the most anxiety-ridden experience of my life)

-I am 1/4 Native American, but am as white-skinned as they come.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2009)

I pretty good at painting, drawing, etc., I think I have an all-around-decent sense of humor, not bad cook, have a great sense of style ... but of course the piece de resistance .. I can beat anyone at a staring contest ( I wonder if that's SA related from watching people for so long:| ) I'll challenge any one of you! :teeth


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I have this mental illness that alot of people arn't too familar with called Social Anxiety.... oh wait I guess that doesn't work here . But in all seriousness I feel I have a good sense of humor, I play Judo and would love to also do BJJ and a bunch of other martial arts, and I also know probably way too much about music.


----------

